# There seems to be only Long Arm Bivalving CPT codes



## ACline1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a doctor that has bivalved a short arm cast that was applied by another doctor. I don't know the CPT code for my doctor because 29705 does not say short arm.
Thanks, Amanda


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 25, 2009)

29700


----------

